# Smoked Chili



## Veri Similitude (Mar 6, 2012)

we have been particularly happy with our weber grill and bags of lump charcoal. we smoke nearly everything, including the ground meat and veggies for stovetop chili. the natural smoke flavor puts it over the top --- simply cook the ground meat (beef/pork for us) on the grill in patties or chunks (to hold it together) and the peppers, onions, garlic as well. When you assemble it all together in the chili pot, it will be amaaaazing ... !


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Veri,  
Thanks for the recipe. Welcome to DC.
My relatives are all from Alabama and Mississippi
I know about the cow and cotton fields.

Josie


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that is just cool!!!!!

Gonna give a try! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 15, 2012)

*thanks!*

thanks, both! let me know what you think if you try it!  we also smoke meatloaves and meatballs --- you'd be surprised how well they stay together if you sear them correctly at the first. the smoked meatloaf sandwiches with smoked/grilled onions on homemade bread are a huge hit!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 15, 2012)

Sadness. The apartment we are moving into only allows gas grills and this sounds soooo good.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sadness. The apartment we are moving into only allows gas grills and this sounds soooo good.




That's OK.  You can smoke on a gas grill.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2012)

Veri Similitude said:


> we have been particularly happy with our weber grill and bags of lump charcoal. we smoke nearly everything, including the ground meat and veggies for stovetop chili. the natural smoke flavor puts it over the top --- simply cook the ground meat (beef/pork for us) on the grill in patties or chunks (to hold it together) and the peppers, onions, garlic as well. When you assemble it all together in the chili pot, it will be amaaaazing ... !



Are you talking about grilling over charcoal with the lid on?  Or maybe, you are placing some kind of smoking wood on the hot coals, such as apple, or hickory.  

Both methods will create smoke, but completely different flavors.  I too have grilled meat over the charcoal, with the lid on to capture the smoke made from fat dripping on the fire.  It does add a wonderful flavor to chili, and other foods.

I have also smoked meat with wood-smoke, and added that to chili.  Again, it's very tasty.  I do prefer the flavor of smoke made from the dripping fat  a little better than wood-smoke.

Just wondering what flavor you like best.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 17, 2012)

i use lump charcoal with a little soaked wood smoking on top, but i agree with you that the best part of the flavor comes from smoking fat --- the meat is greasy enough to not burn in the flashups of the coals and as soon as i close the lid, it turns to smoke. 

the problem is once you eat something off the grill, you don't want it any other way again! i am now spoiled to smoked chili, meatballs, meatloaves, root veggies of all kinds, and soon to be .... pizza.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 19, 2012)

Veri Similitude said:


> i use lump charcoal with a little soaked wood smoking on top, but i agree with you that the best part of the flavor comes from smoking fat --- the meat is greasy enough to not burn in the flashups of the coals and as soon as i close the lid, it turns to smoke.
> 
> the problem is once you eat something off the grill, you don't want it any other way again! i am now spoiled to smoked chili, meatballs, meatloaves, root veggies of all kinds, and soon to be .... pizza.


 
Pizza on the Webber is a wonderful thing.  I get the charcoal hot, very hot, in a solid bed.  I put the raw crust into a heavy, well greased cast iron pan of suitable size (12 inch is my largest pan), and put on the toppings.  Place the pan on the grill and cover.  Depending on how you like your crust, you can let it rise in the pan for a bit before putting in on the grill.  Cook for 10 to 15 minutes or so.  Sublime!

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

